
Show HN: Truck.app: a graphical SSH browser and rsync transfer engine - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/truck/#2018-01-10
======
ktpsns
To get even more speed, you might want to checkout running rsync in parallel,
for instance with
[http://moo.nac.uci.edu/~hjm/parsync/](http://moo.nac.uci.edu/~hjm/parsync/) .
I found this to work best to exploit fast uplinks (such as 10GB/sec) and also
exploits hardware parallelism if the sender and or reciever has uses
distributed file system.

------
nukeop
Adding GUIs to command line utilities is often pointless. It reminds me of
this: [https://i.imgur.com/sVYvCHX.png](https://i.imgur.com/sVYvCHX.png)

------
johnmarks
how did you measure speed?

